# 1970 front disc swap brake bleeding help!!



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

HELP!!!! i just finished installing my front disc brakes on my 1970 lemans and i bled my master and installed it in the car and hooked everything up and went to bleed my brakes and it doesnt seem that the master is pushing fluid through the lines. everything is hooked up and all lines are tightened but i had my assistant pumping the brake pedal for 5 minutes and i went to bleed the passenger rear tire and nothing came out, i checked the master and the level in both bowls was the same. what is causing this? i left all bleeding screws open to try to get a gravity bleed but im wondering why it didnt seem to be pushing fluid out


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

70 try one of the front wheels and see if it bleeds. Your proportioning valve maybe stuck one way inside blocking off the rear line. Some have a little button have to hold in or out ....some don't. Did you bench bleed the Master cylinder first? Always the first step


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Spot on advice. You can also try tapping on the distribution valve lightly with a hammer to get it unstuck. Also try tapping on the lines and master with the cap off and watch for air bubbles. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey 704,

I had a nightmare trying to get my new 69 brakes bled, even with a new proportioning valve and all new lines, booster and rear cylinders. I have "the button" on the proportioning valve but it didn't seem to work as expected. I finally ended up using a small vacuum pump to "pull" the fluid past the proportioning valve then all was golden - I did bleed the rear completely first then did the front.


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

i did bleed the master. i had to do it twice since the bleeder kit they sent only had one of the two adapters. i did grab a vaccum pump and pulled the fluid to the rear and got them bled, but not even the vaccum pump is able to pull anything out of the front. i also have the "button" you speak of what does it do? and ALKYGTO ill try that tapping technique. but im half way there its just crazy trying to get it figured out and working. as dan woodland said it is a nightmare


----------

